
Amish Mutation Protects Against Diabetes and May Extend Life - fishcolorbrick
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/15/well/live/amish-mutation-protects-against-diabetes-and-may-extend-life.html?_r=0
======
fishcolorbrick
Non-paywall link: [http://archive.is/jhLZg](http://archive.is/jhLZg)

